# Nu- Stock pet oinment



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Well Missy was axperiencin a slight bit of hair loss on the tail from biting and pulling it off. Apollo has started to do the same. So far I have them seperated until I my mom and I can get to a vet, but in the mean time I have been recommended Nu- stock for hair growth and hotspots. Has anyone ever tried this product? If so does it work?

P.s Why do yoou think they are pulling the hair on their tails?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

it works!!!!!!!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I have never used this product on any of my animals. 
If you use it let us know how it worked. 

But my best suggestion for you and your dogs is to take them to the vet and find out what is going on. You could make things worse by using a product on the dogs w/o knowing whats going on.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*CAUSES OF HAIR LOSS IN DOGS (part 1)*

There are many diseases and conditions which can cause a dog to lose hair. Some of these may be considered normal, others can indicate a serious disease is present. Most of the conditions which result in hair loss are included in the table below, though some of them may be rare. This extensive list helps you understand why a quick diagnosis may be difficult to make, and various diagnostic tests may need to be performed. The most common conditions causing hair loss are color-coded gray in the table (some may be more common in certain geographical areas).

Condition Description Symptoms Diagnosis Treatment 

*Acanthosis nigricans* 
Distription: Inherited form seen in Dachshunds; secondary form caused by friction, hormonal abnormalities, or hypersensitivities 
Symptoms: Darkening of the skin; in secondary form see scratching and hair loss 
Diagnoisis: History, physical exam; in secondary form, testing to determine underlying cause 
Treatmentrimary: no treatment; secondary: treat underlying disease; in some cases, steroids and Vitamin E supplementation

*Acral lick dermatitis (neurodermatitis)*
Distription: Self-licking in dogs results in self-trauma; possible causes include anxiety, boredom, stress (e.g., new member in household); licking can develop into an obsessive behavior
Symptons:Red, hairless, well-circumscribed, sometimes raised lesion usually on the leg; if chronic, will drain
Diagnoisis: Exclude other causes; history important
Treatment:Relieve underlying cause e.g., anxiety; restrict licking, e.g., elizabethan collar; behavior modifying medication may be necessary

*Adrenal sex hormone responsive dermatosis *
Description: More common in Pomeranians, Chows, Keeshonden, and Samoyeds 
Symptoms Hair loss starts on neck, tail, back of thighs, and progresses to trunk; dog appears to have a 'puppy coat'; skin darkens 
Diagnosis: Biopsy; eliminate other causes 
Treatment: Mitotane is optional

*Allergic and irritant contact dermatitis*
Description: An allergic reaction following exposure to antibiotics applied to the skin; metals such as nickel; materials such as rubber, wool, and plastic; and chemicals such as dyes and carpet deodorizers; or inflammation caused by irritating substances such as poison ivy. Generally requires multiple exposures. 
Symptoms: Red skin and small bumps or blisters on the areas of skin that are sparsely haired and directly exposed to the offending substance, itching; hair loss in chronic conditions
Diagnosis: Patch test, exclusion trials
Treatment: Restrict exposure to the allergen or contact irritant in the dog's environment; steroids, antihistamines

*Alopecia areata* 
Description:Thought to be an autoimmune disorder 
Symptoms: Patches of hair loss especially on head, neck, and body; no itching 
Diagnosis: Microscopic examination of hairs; biopsy 
Treatment: Usually recover spontaneously

*Atopy (allergic inhalant dermatitis) * 
Description: Allergic reaction to something the dog inhales such as pollen, house dust mites, and mold
Symptoms: Licking of feet, inflamed ears, itching, redness, and hair loss; sometimes development of infection or hot spots
Diagnosis: Intradermal or serologic (blood) testing for allergies
Treatment: Reduce exposure to allergen (what the dog is allergic to); steroids, fatty acid supplements, biotin, antihistamines, shampoos, immunotherapy

*Bacterial infection (pyoderma) * 
Description: Often occurs as a result of another condition such as a parasitic, allergic, or hormonal condition

*Black hair follicular dysplasia/alopecia/dystrophy 
Description: Rare hereditary disease in dogs with hair of multiple colors; more common in Bearded Collies, Basset Hounds, Salukis, Beagles, Dachshunds, and Pointers 
Symptoms: Loss of dark or black hair only; symptoms appear between 3 and 6 weeks of age; sometimes scaling 
Diagnosis: Clinical signs, biopsy 
Treatment: Shampoos for scaling if necessary

Callus 
Description: Results from chronic pressure, especially in large breed dogs 
Symptoms: Thickened, hairless raised areas over bony pressure points such as elbows; may become secondarily infected 
Diagnosis: History, clinical signs 
Treatment: Provide softer bedding and padding around affected area

Castration responsive dermatosis 
Description: More common in young unneutered dogs, and in Chows, Samoyeds, Keeshonden, Alaskan Malamutes, Miniature Poodles, and Pomeranians 
Symptoms: Symmetrical hair loss in genital area and neck; hair loss may progress onto trunk; skin may appear darker; severe scaling; hair color may fade; coat is similar to a 'puppy coat' 
Diagnosis: Physical exam and history; eliminate other causes; blood tests for hormone levels 
Treatment: Castration

Chemotherapy 
Description: Loss of hair due to chemotherapy is a concern for dog owners 
Symptoms: Dogs with continuously growing hair, e.g., Poodles and Maltese, often lose some hair; dogs may lose whiskers 
Diagnosis: History 
Treatment: None, hair will regrow after chemotherapy discontinued; may regrow in a different color or texture

Cheyletiella (rabbit fur mite) mange 
Description: Infection with the Cheyletiella mite
Symptoms: Itching, scaliness; some hair loss, if severe
Diagnosis: Skin scraping and microscopic examination - the mite is often very difficult to find
Treatment: Pyrethrin, Permethrin (Do NOT use permethrin on cats.)

Color dilution/mutant alopecia 
Description: Hereditary condition affecting dogs with blue (diluted black) or fawn coat colors; more common in Dobermans, Dachshunds, Great Danes, Yorkshire Terriers, Whippets, and Greyhounds 
Symptoms: Hair in the blue- and fawn-colored areas starts to thin at around 6 months of age; secondary folliculitis often develops 
Diagnosis: Breed; history; and coat color 
Treatment: None; avoid excessive grooming or harsh shampoos; protect skin to prevent secondary bacterial infections

Congenital hypotrichosis 
Description: Congenital lack of hair 
Symptoms: Puppies born with little or no hair; any hair they are born with is lost by 4 months of age 
Diagnosis: Physical exam; biopsy 
Treatment: None

Cushing's disease (hyperadrenocorticism)  
Description: Caused by an increase in corticosteroids in the body - either due to increased production by the body or as a side effect of high doses or prolonged therapy with corticosteroids 
Symptoms: Hair loss, thinning of skin, hyperpigmentation, easy bruising, seborrhea, comedones (black heads), may see calcinosis cutis; lethargy, increased thirst and urination, potbellied appearance 
Diagnosis: Adrenal gland function tests, urinalysis, chemistry panel, CBC 
Treatment: If due to glandular tumors, selegiline, o,p-DDD (Mitotane), or surgical removal of tumor; if due to high steroid doses, withdraw use of steroids slowly

Cyclic (cicatrical) alopecia; seasonal flank alopecia 
Description: Growth cycle of hair stops at certain times of the year 
Symptoms: Symmetrical hair loss with definite borders; usually on back and flanks; skin may become darker 
Diagnosis: History, clinical signs, biopsy 
Treatment: None

Demodectic mange (red mange, puppy mange)  
Description: Infection with the Demodex mite - occurs when the immune system is deficient
Symptoms: Hair loss, scaliness, redness, pustules, ulcers, sometimes itching, darkening of the skin
Diagnosis: Skin scraping and microscopic examination
Treatment: NO Steroids! Amitraz (Mitaban) dips

Dermatomyositis 
Description: Some breeds predisposed; cause unknown; aggravated by trauma and UV light 
Symptoms: Redness, scaling, crusting, hair loss, and scarring on face, ears, and tail; atrophy of muscles involved in chewing 
Diagnosis: Skin biopsy 
Treatment: Minimize trauma and exposure to UV light; Vitamin E, fatty acids, short term use of prednisone, oxpentoxifylline; some severe cases do not respond to treatment, and euthanasia may be considered

Diabetes mellitus 
Description: Abnormal immunity makes diabetic dogs susceptible to infection and other skin conditions 
Symptoms: Thin skin; some hair loss; seborrhea; recurrent bacterial infections; unregulated dogs also have many other signs of disease; may develop epidermal metabolic necrosis or xanthoma 
Diagnosis: Blood testing 
Treatment: Dietary changes; insulin

Drug or injection reaction 
Description: Rare skin reaction to a drug which is inhaled, given orally, or applied topically; more common with penicillins, sulfonamides, and cephalosporins; usually occurs within 2 weeks of giving the drug 
Symptoms: Can vary widely and may include itching, hair loss, redness, swelling, papules, crusts, ulcers, and draining wounds 
Diagnosis: History of being treated with a drug, symptoms, biopsy 
Treatment: Discontinue offending drug; treat symptomatically

Epidermal metabolic necrosis (necrolytic migratory erythema, hepatocutaneous disease)  
Description: Uncommon skin disease in older dogs; skin lesions develop in dogs with certain diseases including liver disease, diabetes mellitus, and some pancreatic tumors 
Symptoms: Reddened, often ulcerated areas with hair loss and crusts; foot pads may be thickened 
Diagnosis: Biopsy; look for underlying disease 
Treatment: Treat underlying disease; supportive therapy; poor prognosis

Erythema multiforme 
Description: Hypersensitivity reaction to infections or drugs; may also be caused by cancer or other diseases 
Symptoms: Hair loss, 'bull's-eye' lesions, and vesicles often around mouth, ears, groin, and axilla; in some instances, ulcers develop; depression, fever 
Diagnosis: History, clinical signs, rule out other diseases causing similar signs; skin biopsy 
Treatment: Treat or remove underlying cause

Estrogen responsive dermatosis (ovarian imbalance type II)  
Description: More common in young spayed dogs, and in Dachshunds and Boxers 
Symptoms: Hair loss starting at the genital area and flanks and moving forward; hair color may fade; coat is similar to a 'puppy coat' 
Diagnosis: Physical exam and history; eliminate other causes; response to therapy 
Treatment: Estrogen replacement therapy; caution - can have severe side effects*


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*CAUSES OF HAIR LOSS IN DOGS (part 2)*

*Flea allergy dermatitis (flea bite hypersensitivity) * 
Description: Severe reaction by the animal to the saliva of the flea
Symptoms: Intense itching, redness, hair loss papules, crusts, and scales; sometimes development of infection or hot spots
Diagnosis: Presence of fleas; reaction to intradermal testing
Treatment: Flea control in the environment and on the dog; steroids and antihistamines for the itching

*Follicular dystrophy/alopecia/dysplasia (abnormal development or growth of hair) * 
Description: May be congenital (certain breeds are at increased risk) or acquired later in life from infections, hormonal abnormalities, cancer drugs, and some other diseases 
Symptoms: Hair loss, sometimes only hair of a certain color; sometimes scaling 
Diagnosis: Clinical signs, breed, skin biopsy 
Treatment: In congenital disease, treatment of secondary problems such as infections or scaling; in acquired disease treat underlying cause

*Follicular dystrophy/dysplasia (non-color linked) * 
Description: Patchy hair loss of unknown cause seen in the Siberian Husky, Doberman Pinscher, Airedale, Boxer, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Curly Coated Retriever, Irish Water Spaniel, and Portuguese Water Dog 
Symptoms: In Huskies, hair loss on the body, reddish tinge to hair; in Dobermans, hair loss over lumbar area; in Boxers and Terriers, hair loss over lumbar area, skin may be hyperpigmented; in the Retrievers and Spaniels, loss of guard hairs on back and trunk and secondary hairs are dull and lighter in color 
Diagnosis: Breed, biopsy 
Treatment: None

*Folliculitis & Pyoderma-superficial* 
Description: Infection of the hair follicles, often with staph bacteria; symptoms usually appear on skin with less hair, such as the abdomen 
Symptoms: Pustules form in follicles and break open to form 'bull's-eye,' 'annular,' and 'target lesions,' which have crusty centers and red or darkening on the periphery, and 'epidermal collarettes,' which appear as rings of scaly skin; may itch; short-coated breeds may develop small tufts of hair, which are lost; breeds with long coats may have seborrhea 
Diagnosis: Skin scraping; culture; biopsy 
Treatment: Antibiotics for at least 4 weeks - continue antibiotics 10 days beyond the apparent cure; if recurs, look for underlying problem such as allergy or hormonal imbalance

*Food allergies* 
Description: Allergic reaction to something in the diet
Symptoms: Licking of feet, inflamed ears, itching, redness, and hair loss; sometimes development of infection or hot spots
Diagnosis: Food elimination trials
Treatment: Change in diet

*Granulomas* 
Description: May be due to infections; the body's reaction to foreign material such as plant material (e.g., foxtail) and suture material; other constant irritation; or unknown causes 
Symptoms: Solid firm nodules of varying sizes; those due to foreign bodies often have draining tracts; may develop hair loss, ulcers, and secondary infections 
Diagnosis: History, clinical signs, biopsy, surgical exploratory 
Treatment: Surgical removal of the foreign body (in the case of plant material, tracts may be extensive and require major surgery); antibiotics if infected; treat any other underlying cause

*Growth hormone responsive alopecia* 
Description: Not well understood; thought to be caused by an enzyme deficiency or decrease of adrenal hormones, which allows certain other hormones to accumulate in the body: more common in Pomeranians, Chow Chows, Keeshonden, Samoyeds, and Poodles 
Symptoms: Hair loss on neck, tail, and the back of the thighs; skin darkens; usually starts when dog is less than two years old 
Diagnosis: Hormonal blood testing 
Treatment: Neuter animal; growth hormone; hormonal supplementation

*Hair loss during pregnancy and nursing ('blowing her coat,' telogen effluvium) * 
Description: Excess shedding that can also occur in other stressful circumstances such as illness or surgery 
Symptoms: Sudden and widespread hair loss 
Diagnosis: History, clinical signs 
Treatment: Treat any underlying condition; hair will grow back

*Histiocytosis* 
Description: There are several kinds of histiocytosis: malignant, which is a cancer that affects the skin and internal organs; systemic, which is a rare disease which affects skin and internal organs; and cutaneous, which is a benign disease affecting the skin 
Symptoms: All cause nodules with hair loss; malignant and systemic also have ulcers 
Diagnosis: Biopsy, fine needle aspirate; 
Treatment: Malignant: none effective, may need to consider euthanasia; systemic: poor response to chemotherapy; cutaneous: corticosteroids, relapse is common, especially in Shar-Peis

*Hyperestrogenism (ovarian imbalance type I) * 
Description: Rare disease in which female animals have excess levels of estrogen; can be caused by cancer of the ovaries 
Symptoms: Symmetrical loss of hair; hair pulls out easily; darkening of the skin; enlarged nipples and vulva; may rarely see seborrhea and itching 
Diagnosis: History, physical exam, rule out other causes of hair loss, measure blood estrogen levels 
Treatment: Spay; look for metastasis to the lungs

*Hypothyroidism* 
Description: Decreased production of thyroid hormone; most common hormonal disease affecting the skin in dogs 
Symptoms: Hair loss, dry and brittle hair, seborrhea; secondary bacterial and yeast infections; lethargy, obesity, slow heart rate; changes in skin pigmentation may occur 
Diagnosis: Thyroid gland function tests, chemistry panel, CBC 
Treatment: Lifetime thyroid supplementation

*Injection site alopecia* 
Description: Hair loss at the site of an injection of a medication or vaccine; skin may become thickened; in cats, ulcers may develop 
Symptoms: Hair loss occurs several months after injection; area may become hyperpigmented 
Diagnosis: History and physical examination 
Treatment: None; the condition is permanent

*Interstitial cell tumor* 
Description: Tumor of the testicle; may not cause any skin changes 
Symptoms: If skin changes occur, see seborrhea, loss of hair on the trunk, enlargement of the tail gland and perianal glands; may see increased pigment in the skin 
Diagnosis: Biopsy 
Treatment: Castration; anti-seborrheic shampoos

*Kerion* 
Description: Complication of ringworm infection 
Symptoms: Nodule with hair loss and multiple draining tracts; may not see other signs of ringworm 
Diagnosis: Culture, biopsy 
Treatment: Clip area and apply topical treatment and shampoos; may require systemic treatment with ketoconazole or itraconazole

*Leishmaniasis* 
Description: Caused by a parasite of blood cells; can be transmitted to people who develop a very severe disease 
Symptoms: Hair loss, scaling, ulcers on nose and ears, sometimes nodules; many other nonskin-related signs 
Diagnosis: Identify the organism in blood or biopsy; blood tests 
Treatment: Because it causes severe disease in people, and treatment of dogs is not curative, euthanasia may be performed

*Lice* 
Description: Infection with several species of lice
Symptoms: Variable; itching, hair loss, crusts, rough hair coat
Diagnosis: Finding lice or nits on skin or hair
Treatment: Pyrethrin, ivermectin (off-label use*), Permethrin (Do NOT use permethrin on cats.)

*Malassezia* 
Description: Usually follows some other underlying disease
Symptoms: Itching, redness, hair loss, greasy scales; if chronic, develop hyperpigmentation
Diagnosis: Skin scraping/smear and microscopic examination, culture
Treatment: Treat underlying disease; oral ketoconazole; miconazole shampoos


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*CAUSES OF HAIR LOSS IN DOGS (part 3)*

*Pattern alopecia (pattern baldness) * 
Description: Three types; hair loss may occur on the ears of Dachshunds (pinnal alopecia); neck, thighs, and tail of American Water Spaniels and Portuguese Water Dogs; abdomen and the back of the thighs of Dachshunds, Chihuahuas, Whippets, and Greyhounds 
Symptoms: Hair loss in described areas 
Diagnosis: Breed, history, biopsy 
Treatment: None

*Pelodera dermatitis* 
Description: Accidental infection with larvae from a non-parasitic worm that lives in straw and other organic material
Symptoms: Affects areas of skin touching ground; intense itching, redness, hair loss, papules, crusts, and scales 
Diagnosis: Skin scraping and microscopic examination
Treatment: Remove bedding; mild antibacterial shampoo; steroids if necessary to control itching

*Pituitary dwarfism* 
Description: Hereditary condition in which the pituitary gland does not produce the necessary hormones 
Symptoms: Young puppies fail to grow; dogs retain puppy coat and condition progresses to hair loss over much of the body; thin skin, scales, and secondary infections 
Diagnosis: Special blood testing for the presence of certain hormones 
Treatment: Hormone replacement therapy

*Post-clipping alopecia* 
Description: Hair may not grow back immediately after it has been clipped; which animals may be affected cannot be predicted; more common in dogs with thick undercoats e.g., Huskies and Chows 
Symptoms: Continued lack of growth in hair that was clipped, e.g., for surgery 
Diagnosis: History 
None; hair will eventually regrow, but may take up to 24 months

*Pressure sores (decubital ulcers) * 
Description: Lesions occur over bony prominences like elbows; common in larger recumbent dogs 
Symptoms: Start as red, hairless areas and progress to draining ulcers; may become infected 
Diagnosis: Clinical signs, biopsy 
Treatment: Keep area clean and prevent contact with urine; antibiotics; apply donut bandages, which provide padding around but not over the ulcer; surgical treatment is sometimes necessary; prevent ulcers by turning the dog every 2 hours

*Ringworm* 
Description: Infection with several types of fungus
Symptoms: Hair loss, scaliness, crusty areas, pustules, vesicles, some itching; can develop a draining nodule called a 'kerion'
Diagnosis: Culture
Treatment: Miconazole, lime sulfur dips; oral griseofulvin or itraconazole

*Sarcoptic mange* 
Description: Infection with the Sarcoptes mite
Symptoms: Intense itching and self-trauma, hair loss, papules, crusts, and scales
Diagnosis: Skin scraping and microscopic examination - the mite is often very difficult to find
Treatment: Amitraz (Mitaban) dips (off-label use*); ivermectin (off-label use*)

*Schnauzer comedo syndrome* 
Description: Uncommon; only seen in Miniature Schnauzers 
Symptoms: Comedones (black heads) on back, mild itching; may see secondary infection, thinning of hair; small crusts may develop 
Diagnosis: Clinical signs, breed, skin biopsy 
Treatment: Long-term antiseborrheic shampoos; sometimes antibiotics and retinoids

*Sebaceous adenitis* 
Description: Sebaceous glands are destroyed, cause unknown; certain breeds more susceptible 
Symptoms: Short-haired breeds: circular areas of hair loss with fine scale; long-haired breeds: more widespread hair loss and scale, hair mats easily; may see itching in all breeds 
Diagnosis: Clinical signs, breed, skin biopsy 
Treatment: Antiseborrheic shampoos, fatty acid supplements; in more severe cases, steroids, retinoids

*Seborrhea* 
Description: Can be primary (inherited) or secondary (resulting from other disease processes such as allergies, hypothyroidism) 
Symptoms: Scales; depending upon the type, may have a dry or oily coat; odor; some scratching; may see hair loss 
Diagnosis: Blood tests, skin scrapings, etc., to find underlying cause 
Treatment: Treat underlying cause if present; antiseborrheic shampoos; fatty acid supplements

*Sertoli cell tumor* 
Description: Tumor of the testicles in middle-aged dogs 
Symptoms: Male dogs take on female sexual characteristics; hair loss, increased skin pigment, reddened area on prepuce 
Diagnosis: Physical exam 
Treatment: Castration

*Solar dermatosis & Nasal solar dermatitis* 
Description: Skin reaction to sunlight, especially unpigmented skin; most common on the noses of Collies, Shelties, and similar breeds 
Symptoms: Redness, hair loss, and scaling on nose and ears, later crusts and ulcers 
Diagnosis: History, breed, physical exam, skin biopsy 
Treatment: Must avoid further sun exposure, especially 9 am - 3 pm; sunblock; steroids; tattoo nose or apply black ink

*Tail dock neuroma* 
Description: Nerve regrowth after tail docking causes symptoms 
Symptoms: Nodule at site of docking, itching with self-mutilation, hair loss, and hyperpigmentation 
Diagnosis: History and symptoms 
Treatment: Surgical removal

*Tail gland hyperplasia* 
Description: Dogs have a sebaceous gland on the top of the tail near its base; in this disorder, the gland enlarges; seen in unneutered dogs and secondary to other diseases such as hypothyroidism 
Symptoms: Oily area, hair loss, crusts, and hyperpigmentation on area over gland 
Diagnosis: Clinical signs; look for underlying cause 
Treatment: Castration may help; treat underlying cause; surgical removal

*Testosterone responsive dermatosis (hypoandrogenism) * 
Description: More common in old neutered dogs, and in Afghans 
Symptoms: Dull, scaly, dry coat; seborrhea; hair loss in genital and anal areas progressing onto trunk 
Diagnosis: Physical exam and history; eliminate other causes; response to therapy 
Treatment: Testosterone replacement therapy

*Vitamin A responsive dermatosis* 
Description: May not be due to an actual deficiency of Vitamin A, but does respond to increased levels of Vitamin A in the diet; more common in Cocker Spaniels 
Symptoms: Seborrhea; odor; hair pulls out easily; pads of feet thickened; thick scales on chest and abdomen, especially around nipples 
Diagnosis: Clinical signs, breed, skin biopsy 
Treatment: Lifetime treatment with Vitamin A

*Zinc responsive dermatosis* 
Description: Three types: I in Huskies and Malamutes; II in rapidly growing puppies of large breeds; III in English Bull Terriers 
Symptoms: Crusting and scaling, redness, hair loss, sometimes oily skin, secondary bacterial infections common 
Diagnosis: History, breed, physical exam, skin biopsy 
Treatment: Correct any dietary deficiency, medicated shampoos, treat secondary infections

References and Further Reading 
Birchard, SJ; Sherding, RG (eds.) Saunders Manual of Small Animal Practice. W.B. Saunders Co. Philadelphia, PA; 1994.

Greene, CE (ed.) Infectious Diseases of the Dog and Cat. W.B. Saunders Co. Philadelphia, PA; 1998.

Griffin, C; Kwochka, K; Macdonald, J. Current Veterinary Dermatology. Mosby Publications. Linn, MO; 1993.

McKeever, PJ; Harvey, RG. Skin Diseases of the Dog and Cat. Iowa State University Press. Ames, Iowa; 1998.

Paterson, S. Skin Diseases of the Cat. Blackwell Science Ltd. London, England; 2000.

Paterson, S. Skin Diseases of the Dog. Blackwell Science Ltd. London, England; 1998.

Scott, D; Miller, W; Griffin, C. Muller and Kirk's Small Animal Dermatology. W.B. Saunders Co. Philadelphia, PA; 1995.


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

it works my mother recently purchased some for one of her dogs and she said the hair is growing back


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Problem with him / her using it is the FACT he / she does not know why it is HAPPENING


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Problem with him / her using it is the FACT he / she does not know why it is HAPPENING


Sorry I wasn't very clear. It works if you know what the problem is. I used it for ringworm and it was VERY effective.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is the time of year when dry skin can cause issues. It is always good to follow up with a vet but it could be dry skin. Right now I am having issues with my dogs and I have to put bag balm on the ears and give supplements for the coat. I like my house warm but it takes all the humidity out of the air and that can cause dry skin. Nu-stock works great and I use it all the time for skin issues and yes it does a great job of growing hair back.

Since both dogs are doing it in the same place a trip the vet might be helpful to rule out anything big. If it is dry skin you can add fish oil pills (1 pill per 20lbs of body weight every other day) and try the Nu-stock. Bag balm also helps with moisture then you can add the Nu-stock later to get the hair back.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> If it is dry skin you can add fish oil pills (1 pill per 20lbs of body weight every other day).


WOW thats alot of Fish Oil pills exspecially when for humans it only states 1 or 2 softgels. 
My big dogs I give the same as I do myself due to them being over 100 lbs 
My little dogs I give 1.

Now this is off of 1000 mg of fish oil But if you get the 500 mg you want to double.

To much fish oil can give the dog the runs

JMO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You know I was going to start a thread about that! lol
It says in many sources to give 1 pill per 20lbs daily but IMO that seems like too much. I know too much can cause problems like too much vit A and D. It also can cause birth defects like cleft pallets. Do you have good info on what dosage you should use with fish oil or wheat germ oil?

I have a breeder friend that used too much and started having issues with the dogs but everything you read has different ideas on how much you should be giving. We have discussed this in past threads and everyone has a different idea of how much to give. Can you post a thread with some good credible info for us?


----------



## Jax111408 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Nu Stock*

my pit got pimples on his mouth legs chest belly. bad rash. i didnt kno what to do cause i dint have the money for a vet. symtoms online lead me to belive it was pyodermas. my girl's grandfather bred charpays (<-sp?) for years and he suggested nu-stock. he gave me a 1/2 tube. the stuff STINKS. wow use gloves. get it anywhere and that smell is perminant. im on my 6th day, 2 applications. and the stuff is working! its amazing. everything almost cleared after 3 days execpt his lips. but thats cause he licked his mouth. im still sort of secptical but so far im shocked and am def. ordering more. so for anyone with a dog with skin probs, nu stock may be the remedy. ..just wish it dint stink so bad.


----------

